

In-cloud data analysis and visualization - dnprock
https://vida.io/documents/jnfkf2xP3gqpWToRC

======
dnprock
I made a visualization for Twitter tweet topics using d3 and Latent Dirichlet
Allocation (LDA).

It's a showcase of data analysis and visualization all done in the cloud.

Would like to hear your thoughts on use-cases.

